# ftp server per dyndns mit wlan?



## fredlllll (11. Dezember 2008)

ja ich habe einen kleine server hier. nur mit kabel komm ich nich leicht an den server ran weil das modem ein stockwerk tiefer steht und ich möcht ja immer zugriff auf den server haben. also sollte der in meinem zimmer stehen

ein kabel durch die decke bohren wär doch relativ umständlich und da wil ichs mit wlan probieren (usb/ tsinus 154 data)

also im lokalen netzwerk kann ich natürlich drauf zugreifen. allerdings nur unter der lokalen ip 

192.168.2.102

wenn ich die ip mit der 84 vorne nehm komm ich weder über direkt eingabe noch über dyndns rein

mit kabel hab ichs aber noch nicht versucht... muss ich noch irgendwas machen damit der server im internet dann auch erreichbar ist?

hab bulletproof als ftpserver und directupdate für den dyndns


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Ob Kabel oder WLAN spielt keine Rolle.
Hauptsache ist dass das Netzwerk funktioniert..... ist bei Dir ja anscheinend der Fall.

Du musst am Router aber eine Portweiterleitung an Port 21 der internen IP vom FTP-Server einrichten.

Und halte Dich bitte an die Netiquette (Punkt 15).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## TS-JC (12. Dezember 2008)

fredlllll hat gesagt.:


> 192.168.2.102
> 
> wenn ich die ip mit der 84 vorne nehm komm ich weder über direkt eingabe noch über dyndns rein



Was meinst du damit?
etwa 84.162.2.102 oder wie? Das kann ja gar nicht gehen.

Wie schon erwähnt, eine Portweiterleitung einrichten und diese auf den FTP laufen lassen. Dann kannst per Eingabe der Internet-IP deines Modems, also zb 84.186.86.2 oder sowas plus :21 für den Port raufkommen.

Dyndns brauchst aber nich, zumindest nicht auf dem Server, sondern eher für deine Internetverbindung.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Dezember 2008)

TS-JC hat gesagt.:


> .....also zb 84.186.86.2 oder sowas plus :21 für den Port .....


Port 21 ist der Standardport für FTP und braucht normalerweise nicht mit angegeben werden.
Ein FTP-Client nimmt per default Port 21.
Beim Browser hingegen muss man nur das Protokoll angeben (z.B. ftp://84.186.86.2).


----------

